# Pen Kit Tube size chart



## BarrierBob

I'm looking for a chart that shows the tube diameter(Inside and outside) and length of tubes for the kits we use. I know that would be a BIG list, but what great info. that would be. Does anyone have one, or know of one. For those of us that are fairly new to this, it would really help with those partial kits we have lying around after our learning experiences. I hope to start a list of kits I use myself with as much info. as I can included. I perfer the charts that give diameters of bushings, rather than just the companies bushing number. Additionally bushing start to wear over time and turning. What the original size was, would help, even using the micrometer calipers.  Thanks    Bob


----------



## TellicoTurning

Bob,
I have this list of kits, costs, bits and bushings... it doesn't have the tube sizes, but it's a start if you want to compile a list like you mentioned..

I didn't do the list and forgot where I got it, but it's from one of our brothers here on IAP I'm sure.

I had to break it into 2 parts so I could upload here... single file is too large.. you can copy and append the second half onto the first to put the files back together.


----------



## Randy_

I've got that information for about 60 of the most commonly used kits.  I have been working on tying up a few loose ends and then I will post it here..........hopefully in the next few weeks.


----------



## gspalding

*Pen Kit Manufacturers??*

In a similar vein, the little research I've done tells me there must be 30 or more places to buy pen kits.  But most are reselling someone elses kits.  

Can anyone tell me which suppliers actually manufacture their own pen kits?  It would be a great help to a relative newbie.

Thanks.

George Spalding


----------



## rjwolfe3

None they all buy from Taiwan or China!


----------



## rjwolfe3

Better answer:
PSI
CSUSA
Berea


----------



## BarrierBob

Thanks Chuck, the list will help alot.

Randy, Looking forward to your list also.

 Bob


----------



## gspalding

*Pen Kit Manufacturers*

Ok:

PSI
CSUSA
Berea

HUT?
Dayacom ?

George Spalding


----------



## rjwolfe3

Dayacom (Taiwan?) is one of the manufacturers for most of the main three.  Hut is a reseller.


----------



## gspalding

Thanks.  I get it now.

George Spalding


----------



## 7miles

Randy_
I think the tube list would really be helpful. I look forward to seeing it. If there is any sizes that you still need, I would like to help if I can. 
If you want you could PM me or just post it here.


Thanks
Dale


----------



## dow

I don't know if this is still in the works, but if it is, I'd be interested in it as well.


----------



## Grandpaw B

BarrierBob said:


> I'm looking for a chart that shows the tube diameter(Inside and outside) and length of tubes for the kits we use. I know that would be a BIG list, but what great info. that would be. Does anyone have one, or know of one. For those of us that are fairly new to this, it would really help with those partial kits we have lying around after our learning experiences. I hope to start a list of kits I use myself with as much info. as I can included. I perfer the charts that give diameters of bushings, rather than just the companies bushing number. Additionally bushing start to wear over time and turning. What the original size was, would help, even using the micrometer calipers.  Thanks    Bob


Did you ever post the list of tube diameters and lengths?  I don't see it here anywhere. I am interested in having one please. GrandpawB53@yahoo.com


----------



## jttheclockman

Grandpaw B said:


> Did you ever post the list of tube diameters and lengths?  I don't see it here anywhere. I am interested in having one please. GrandpawB53@yahoo.com


That is a thread from 2009. This is 2020 Look through the library here for a source for your question. There are plenty of pen charts there.

https://www.penturners.org/resources/categories/iap-library.2/


----------



## Tony’s Turnings

Download the IAP app. It’s exactly what you’re looking for


----------

